# Webpage address



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

http://www.heartlandbees.com/


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

This meeting is a great learning experiance for beginner and experianced beekeepers. There are always great classes, profesionals, and bull sessions.
Clint


----------

